# Tell me about Anatolian shepards



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

The more I read about them, the more I think they will be a good fit for us.

As I have mentioned my husband and I have been seriously talking about and looking at land and work in Alaska. Most of the places that appeal to us are frequented by wolves and bears.

So far I have gleaned that:
They mature mentally faster than the other guardian breeds which is important since I'm probably going to end up with a puppy in Alaska where there's more likely to be smart predators that require a smart dog or several.

They take to new charges readily. I know some breeds will only guard the stock they grew up with and tolerate but don't really care about the well-being of types of animals added later on.

People friendly to those they know but independent thinkers that do 't need constant human direction. Probably true for several LGD breeds

Heat and cold tolerant. When brought up in a cold environment they grow a thick, but not long coat. I don't mind running a brush over them here or there, but don't really want to deal with a dog or several dogs that require a lot of grooming.

Don't bark all the time like Pyrs do.

Anything else good or bad?


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I got my registered anatolian from Kus Sarkisis Anatolians. She is super energetic, and sometimes "plays"with the animals. She is super people friendly, but is very protective. She barks a lot, but only if someone startles her. She loves her animals and would never purposely hurt them, but she does occasionally chase them because she still has that puppy in her. She only chases the new ones, and a firm NO will stop her behavior. 

I would look into a pyrenees\Anatolian mix. My male is the best dog I have met in my entire life. He would never hurt a fly, and by four months, he took to the animals. I have to mention this, too. Lol... well, he is not nuetered, and after he is done mating... He is still as sweet as could be. I know that sounds weird, but I'm trying to get you a feel for this dog! It is truly awesome to be able to have an Un fixed dog and not feel the least bit uncomfortable around them.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Also, you are right about the hot and cold. I live in Kansas, so these dogs (completely outdoor, if course. ) have endured hundred degree temps and zero/below zero temps. With absolutely NO problems. And I haven't had to brush them once. They never get matted upand always look great!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

They have a rep for being pretty smart, which can be a trying combo mixed with their independence-- our pup is only part Anatolian (he looks like a Pyr but with less coat) and I can tell you he figures things out quick and acts on it with a second thought... Someone else here talks about their legendary digging and denning skills... (he digs too but so does our giant schnauzer thats not new for us)....


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Also are you planning for inland Alaska?-- I would want the thickest coat possible for those temps-- I remember our guide (we spent a few days there once) talking about how you could throw a bucket of hot water in the air and it would be frozen before it hit the ground.... for that sort of cold, and a dog that would be outside fulltime....(would you provide shelter?) I would worry....


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Here are a few cruddy pics of the dogs, I hardly have any pictures on this phone yet, wish I had more.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

I do have intact dogs, which is why I would rather not have an intact LGD. Also there is an Anatolian rescue that has a base in Colorado and they take in abandoned sheep herders dogs that sometimes get left behind on the BLM and expose puppies to an assortment of livestock. Naturally they desex the dogs. If I can get an experienced adult I will, but started pups are easier to come by.

Coastal Alaska is where we are looking. My husband is an electrician so we need to be fairly close to other people. The dog would have access to the barn and 
I'll probably strategically place a couple elevated dog houses.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Squeaky McMurdo said:


> I do have intact dogs, which is why I would rather not have an intact LGD. Also there is an Anatolian rescue that has a base in Colorado and they take in abandoned sheep herders dogs that sometimes get left behind on the BLM and expose puppies to an assortment of livestock. Naturally they desex the dogs. If I can get an experienced adult I will, but started pups are easier to come by.
> 
> Coastal Alaska is where we are looking. My husband is an electrician so we need to be fairly close to other people. The dog would have access to the barn and
> I'll probably strategically place a couple elevated dog houses.


Coastal sounds nice, temps def less extreme, fine I think for an Anatolian and the barn sounds good too!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

GraceAlice said:


> Here are a few cruddy pics of the dogs, I hardly have any pictures on this phone yet, wish I had more.


Great looking pair! I love how the Anatolians have this huge plume of a tail - that curls-- Its so unexpected (I think ) for the size of their tail-- our snowy white pup that favors the Pyr side of him, retains that tail, I love it!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks! I like that too about them! It's funny, the mutt (anatolian/pyrenees) has more of a "pig tail" than the pure Anatolian.  Silas's tail isn't always like that, but he was very happy in these photos.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

The Gp x Anatolian is what I'm considering for my goats in a couple of years. Good thread.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Squeaky McMurdo said:


> The more I read about them, the more I think they will be a good fit for us.
> 
> As I have mentioned my husband and I have been seriously talking about and looking at land and work in Alaska. Most of the places that appeal to us are frequented by wolves and bears.
> 
> ...


I have two intact male Anatolians. I love them! They do not mature any faster (mentally or physically) than any other LGD breed though. It varies some between individual pups, but they still need time to mature mentally and physically before taking on large predators. 

mine stay in one pasture, and different stock rotates through. sheep...goats....cattle....chickens. They protect them all equally as well. They easily accept whatever change I spring on them. I recently got a new dog...a 6 month old male Dutch shepherd. After meeting him through the fence and seeing that I liked this dog, they were fine with him too. 

They barked a lot as pups. a LOT. Now that they are mature, they rarely ever bark. Usually only Isaac barks. If they both bark, I need to see what's up. Isaac barks at cats and strange night sounds, but not for more than a few moments. Overall, they are quiet.

I live in SC so I don't have the extreme temps that you do, but if you give them shelter, they will be fine. mine never use their shelter. 

Mine are very accepting of friendly visitors. They love children and are very gentle. They adore me. they never jump up on me, they never challange my fencing. overall, they are the perfect guardian dogs.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

We purposely raise Anatolian and Pyr crosses. I have heard SO many great things about our pups! We have just sold most of the last of our pups that were born over Thanksgiving. We have them out, with mama's of course, in ALL our freaky KS weather this spring (Some was in the neg double digits!)

We have had just Pyr and will never go back to just one or the other. Great dogs!!


----------



## jassar (Oct 16, 2013)

Traci Ann said:


> We purposely raise Anatolian and Pyr crosses. I have heard SO many great things about our pups! We have just sold most of the last of our pups that were born over Thanksgiving. We have them out, with mama's of course, in ALL our freaky KS weather this spring (Some was in the neg double digits!)
> 
> We have had just Pyr and will never go back to just one or the other. Great dogs!!


Hi Traci,
I just sent you an email (from your website contact page)

Janna


----------

